# Orange + Red=???



## Zahboo (Feb 10, 2010)

My oriental homers, the mother is a almond red color (forgot the name it's orange with black ticks through it) and the father is red. One of the chicks is the usual red like their last batch. The other is white with blueish black feathers on its back and wings??? Genetic throwback or just weird?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Zahboo said:


> My oriental homers, the mother is a almond red color (forgot the name it's orange with black ticks through it) and the father is red. One of the chicks is the usual red like their last batch. The other is white with blueish black feathers on its back and wings??? Genetic throwback or just weird?


*Hi Zahboo,First off never mate two Almonds THE best mating would be almond to Kite. I realy would like to see photos of all the birds as words can mean different things to different people. Raising Almonds can be very tricky and many people avoid breeding ALmonds . Please if you can, post pictures of these birds.*GEORGE


----------



## Zahboo (Feb 10, 2010)

george simon said:


> *Hi Zahboo,First off never mate two Almonds THE best mating would be almond to Kite. I realy would like to see photos of all the birds as words can mean different things to different people. Raising Almonds can be very tricky and many people avoid breeding ALmonds . Please if you can, post pictures of these birds.*GEORGE


Whats wrong with breeding almost to red? She's a deroy red I think is what it's called.


----------



## Zahboo (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is a link with pictures of parents

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/my-first-pigeon-babies-43444.html


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Zahboo said:


> Here is a link with pictures of parents
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/my-first-pigeon-babies-43444.html


*Hi Zahboo,I looked at the pictures of the pair in question,and neither is an Almond. What you have is 2 De ROYS now I will quote from the book,Breeding and Inheritance in Pigeons ,by Axel Sell, quote "De Roy x De Roy: There will be no Almonds in the off spring. One quarter will be defective white pure De Roy males,one half De Roy in both sexes and one quarter Agate hens." *GEORGE


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Hi Zahboo,I looked at the pictures of the pair in question,and neither is an Almond. What you have is 2 De ROYS now I will quote from the book,Breeding and Inheritance in Pigeons ,by Axel Sell, quote "De Roy x De Roy: There will be no Almonds in the off spring. One quarter will be defective white pure De Roy males,one half De Roy in both sexes and one quarter Agate hens." *GEORGE


George,
I think you are wrong with your ID of the two birds
The first is an almond and the second a recessive red. Deroy is a recessive red almond - a deroy X kite will produce a percentage of classical almond young.
When an almond hen is mated with a non-almond cock, all almond youngsters (including deroy) will be cocks, the non-almond will be hens.

Zahboo, almond has many expressions; the classical almond is a mixture of genes and colour modifiers e.g. kite bronze, recessive red, chequer and colour modifying genes also probably accumulated polygenes selected for over many years of breeding, hence the problems encountered when transferring and establishing the classical almond colouration to another breed.
Your pale coloured youngster will be almond but lacking some of the necessary genes required for classical almond colouration.
Your birds look like Oriental Rollers.


----------



## Zahboo (Feb 10, 2010)

*What?*

I don't understand anything ya'll said. I do chicken genetics not pigeon  One chick is coming in red, a deep rust color like the father. The MOTHER is orange with black checks throughout it. The other baby is white with black patches...


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Zahboo said:


> I don't understand anything ya'll said. I do chicken genetics not pigeon  One chick is coming in red, a deep rust color like the father. The MOTHER is orange with black checks throughout it. The other baby is white with black patches...


lol ya get what ya get right


----------



## Zahboo (Feb 10, 2010)

I guess I just don't understand the name for colors. Oh well...


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Almond/Kite Rollers*

Here is a photo of a "classic" almond roller cock and a kite hen. 

A photo of two young almond roller cocks.

A photo of an older almond roller cock that is showing the increased black due to age.

The pairing you have may result in a poor quality almond due it looks like from your photo you have a "poor" quality almond with limited ground color and a recessive red. With almonds certainly you never can predict the quality of the expression of the almond color and the amount of break. The almond to kite mating is usually the best but we have for years mated almond to almond and get very very few young with any problems.

The adventure with breeding almonds is the extremely variations you will raise. I do not recommend using any other color in almond except kite (out of almond). You often have to raise many just to get a couple that are good color. By using other colors you may never get to the "classic" almond color if that is your plan.


----------

